

Show HN: Oblique Strategies - Mobile web app for creative help/inspiration - nomatteus
http://obliquestrategies.ca/

======
nomatteus
Oblique Strategies is a set of cards created by Brian Eno and Peter Schmidt,
with each card containing a short phrase/remark that is meant to help with
creative blocks or dilemmas.

I made this because I wanted an app on my phone that showed a random oblique
strategy. The web app works almost like a native app (at least on iOS) when
you "Add to home screen".

Also, the code for the site is at <https://github.com/nomatteus/oblique-
strategies>

